# Please help! Hedgie has clear boogers!!



## HugoHedgie (Jan 28, 2015)

i picked up my hedgie today and i found clear boogers on his nose, can somebody help me !! is he sick!? im really worried, he eats normally and drinks and runs on his wheel. can soomebody tell me if he'lll be okay!?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He could have a URI. Have you noticed any sneezing from him? What temperature is his cage? It would probably be a good idea to take him to the vet if you do notice any sneezing, excess sniffling, or if he continues to have a runny or stuffed up nose - URIs don't go away on their own, & they can quickly turn into pneumonia, which can be deadly. The vet will give you antibiotics if it is a URI.


----------



## HugoHedgie (Jan 28, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> He could have a URI. Have you noticed any sneezing from him? What temperature is his cage? It would probably be a good idea to take him to the vet if you do notice any sneezing, excess sniffling, or if he continues to have a runny or stuffed up nose - URIs don't go away on their own, & they can quickly turn into pneumonia, which can be deadly. The vet will give you antibiotics if it is a URI.


No he has not been sneezing at all, today i looked his nose was normal as usual but im still worried, should i see a vet?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's always hard to decide when it seems to just be a one-time thing. I think it's up to you - if you're still nervous & want to make absolutely sure, a vet visit wouldn't hurt! But if you're not seeing any other signs & want to keep an eye on him for a couple more days to see if his nose gets mucousy again, or if he starts sneezing, etc., then IMO, that would be okay too. Unless he was due for a general check-up anyway or you had something else you wanted to check up on, I think that's what I would personally do. But like I said, your decision!


----------



## HugoHedgie (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem!  I hope it turns out it was just a one-time thing to give you some practice at worrying over nothing! :lol:


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Kelsey pretty much covered it all! I just wanted to add-- He may have recently gotten water on his nose. For some reasoning I have found this can sometimes make boogies come out! Dusty particles too perhaps? I'm just trying to logic through this. Our nose is basically a mucous membrane that secretes the sticky mucous to catch stray particles to prevent them from entering the body should they be harmful. I'm guessing if you get water or other foreign particles in there you would produce more mucous? Anyways, sometimes the issue will resolve itself but sometimes it will develop into a URI. If your hog is fairly young, his immune system may be underdeveloped so like Kelsey said keep a close eye on him! Sneezing, excessive nose licking, or cloudy discharge from the nose, or even crusties around the eyes and nose should be followed up with by a vet. If caught and treated early respitory infections are no big deal and resolved fairly easy. Don't fret!


----------



## HugoHedgie (Jan 28, 2015)

Ally's_Oliver said:


> Kelsey pretty much covered it all! I just wanted to add-- He may have recently gotten water on his nose. For some reasoning I have found this can sometimes make boogies come out! Dusty particles too perhaps? I'm just trying to logic through this. Our nose is basically a mucous membrane that secretes the sticky mucous to catch stray particles to prevent them from entering the body should they be harmful. I'm guessing if you get water or other foreign particles in there you would produce more mucous? Anyways, sometimes the issue will resolve itself but sometimes it will develop into a URI. If your hog is fairly young, his immune system may be underdeveloped so like Kelsey said keep a close eye on him! Sneezing, excessive nose licking, or cloudy discharge from the nose, or even crusties around the eyes and nose should be followed up with by a vet. If caught and treated early respitory infections are no big deal and resolved fairly easy. Don't fret!


Thank you for the information! really helps  I took him to the vet, he is perfectly fine!


----------

